# WOW Kool



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey my 2-3 inch rbp in a 10g tank i just gave him a lil of blood worms. then i put 6 tuffs in there wit lights off and less then 5 mins they were all gone my rbp can eat quick he must of been hungry anyone elses p eat like this?


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

my piranha like to eat worms and stuff like that and are more than happy to let me observe


----------



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

kool u got pics of him?


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

i love those lil buggers.


----------



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

me2 i luv my fish <3


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

My Caribas and Red will gladly destroy 3 or 4 pieces of smelt in like a minute(its really amazing how they dont bite each other!!)


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Moved to feeding and nutrition


----------



## Scottish_Piranha_Fan (Apr 12, 2004)

Piranha's are greedy fish!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I had a ternetzi that used to eat so much that he seriously looked like he was going to explode!!!! He ate 6 shrimp one time and he was only 8.5" in size!

Joe


----------

